# No PCT, and recovered fine?



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

This is purely out of curiousity.

Wondering what people have done no PCT, or even a very mild PCT, and recovered fine.

I'm considering using Clomid only for this PCT, i'll have been on a modest dose of TMP for about 8 weeks, plus an extra 2 weeks of Test Prop. Not really seen any testicular atrophy - and i've found clomid has worked fine in the past (apart from the temporary depression i get).


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Clomid standalone ****ed up my head a bit, things were much clearer when used with Nolva.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

I know a guy who used Reversotal v2 after 4 weeks 750 a week Test E & had no shut down 0_0


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

without blood work done i think its hard to know wether you have actually recovered properly with no pct


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

People who *fully* recover with no pct? I bet they didn't get a blood test.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Fat said:


> People who *fully* recover with no pct? I bet they didn't get a blood test.


Beg to differ, Read my Log http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/170231-my-decision-non-pct-log.html

I'm not running PCT for Test purposes, I had mid cycle Blood and I'll have post Cycle bloods done 4-5 weeks after. I'm 3 weeks Post cycle atm. Feeling fine. Not lost any weight, Lost a bit of bloat, strength is still good...

I do think PCT is the way forward but been advised against it, and since I have medical help on hand, and the expertise of you guys. Why not


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

just because your balls havent shrunk much or havent shrunk at all does not mean you are not shutdown


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't 'feel' shut down. But quite right, like stated above, I won't really know until I get bloods done in 2-3 weeks.

I do really follow PCT and normally a firm believer, but this opportunity fell onto my lap. It's a good chance to find out for myself, and any who want to listen whether or not it makes a difference for me. I will actually sit down and quiz my GP about a lot of it though.

I quote "Post Cycle Theory is all anecdotal, only minor case studies have been carried out, there's no scientific backing. I personally feel you shouldn't further unbalance hormones trying to recover, come for check up's every 2 weeks and we'll monitor your recovery, I also would like further blood tests in 6 weeks".

As closely as I can quote it. I'm a bit nervous about what my bloods are going to be showing 3 weeks from now, although I feel fine, I dont want ****ed Thyroid / Liver / Low test levels or need TRT.


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

can someone explain why people care about a blood test ?

surely its all about the3 feel

if you feel good and no problems atall downstarirs, strong erections whenever you need them etc

then who cares what the bloodwork says ?


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

David2012 said:


> can someone explain why people care about a blood test ?
> 
> surely its all about the3 feel
> 
> ...


As much as I'd love to agree with you, it's far far more complicated. If your bloods show a ****ed Thyroid, Liver.. Low LH levels or natural Test production, Yes short term it'll be fine, in the future you could end up with a failing liver, TRT replacement and a ****ed up Thyroid Glands? Its HUGELY important. It's the only way to find out if your medically sound.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

David2012 said:


> can someone explain why people care about a blood test ?
> 
> surely its all about the3 feel
> 
> ...


because you might not feel different after 1 cycle but after a few damage might happen slowly and by time you notice its too late to do anything/take long time to sort out. i dont check bloods but i would want to if i was running every cycle with no pct


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Given I've seen it can take up to 7weeks for exogenous test to leave a system (monitored with bloods) I can see why people say they still feel "fine" 2-3weeks post cycle...


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

iElite said:


> Beg to differ, Read my Log http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/170231-my-decision-non-pct-log.html
> 
> I'm not running PCT for Test purposes, I had mid cycle Blood and I'll have post Cycle bloods done 4-5 weeks after. I'm 3 weeks Post cycle atm. Feeling fine. Not lost any weight, Lost a bit of bloat, strength is still good...
> 
> I do think PCT is the way forward but been advised against it, and since I have medical help on hand, and the expertise of you guys. Why not


Yeah but how old are you 20?


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I like that you've done PCT, and now you're not doing it, in the name of science.

I'm going to continue, but with an open mind. The fact that this guy

http://gh15biblebodybuild.blogspot.co.uk/2011/11/pct.html

says it's rubbish makes me want to do PCT - because he's a jerk. He's like the stig off top gear. Some say he's Samir Bannout....

On that bombshell...goodnight!


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Yeah but he's talking about staying on all the time right, he's not saying no PCT between people who cycle...


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Pct just speeds process of recovery either way your still recover just depending on the cycle and compounds used depends how long will it take, no pct could take 1-2 year to fully recover


----------

